# Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS



## Rudi (14. März 2004)

*Auf Grund der Zensur durch die AB Mod´s ziehe ich das Posting zurück*

Hallo Jungs,

auf Grund der Zensur durch die AB Mod´s ziehe ich das Posting zurück. Leider gehen die unqualifizierten Kommentare der Mod´s
( insbesondere hier jetzt C.K. ) in eine unerwartete Richtung. Ich kann nur sagen, dass hier leider mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird . Beleidigungen durch Mod´s gegen Boardies werden geduldet und sich gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt, Beiträge nicht.



Rudi.


----------



## Riff-Fan (14. März 2004)

Habe meinen Motor auch von Ebay,war ein gutes Geschäft sauber abgewickelt der Motor ist in Ordnung der Preis auch.
Oder  frag mal Albatroß



                       :z :z :z :z :b :z :z :z :z 


    Gruß und Petri Heil von Riff-Fan


----------



## georg.m.b. (14. März 2004)

Also von XXXXXXX gibt es zwei baugleiche Zweitakt Außenborder der Eine mit 5PS, der andere mit 8PS. Einziger Unterschied is ´ne Reduzierscheibe am Ansaugkrümmer(für das 5PS Modell), diese kann sehr leicht von Hand "aufgebohrt" werden ohne daß dies von außen erkennbar wäre, womit der Motor 8PS leistet obwohl die Haube mit 5 gekennzeichnet ist.
Modell XXX/XXX (und der 5PS Motor ist noch dazu ca. 250.-€ preiswerter)


----------



## C.K. (14. März 2004)

Kleiner Tipp, wenn ihr die gleiche Energie in eine Prüfung reinstecken würdet, bräuchtet ihr nicht so viel Energie in kriminellen Machenschaften stecken!

Ich persönlich habe für solche Leute nur ein Kopfschütteln übrig! Wenn ich schon ein Boot haben möchte, mit einen größeren Motor, was spricht gegen eine Prüfung? Zumal da, auch eine ganze Menge an Sicherheitsvorschriften vermittelt wird, welche im gegenseitigen Umgang auf dem Wasser von immensen Vorteil sind!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2004)

Wer keinen Führerschein hat und einen Motor mit mehr als 5 PS fährt, handelt klar gesetzeswidrig.

Ist zum einen Fahren ohne Führerschein.
Zum anderen kann es natürlich wie beim Auto je nach Versicherung sein, dass man den Versicherungsschutz verliert.
Bei einem neuen Motor ist zudem natürlich die Garantie weg.

Ansonsten hat CK natürlich mehr als recht:
Besser die Energie in den Erwerb eines Führerscheines stecken als Motoren zu frisieren.

@georg.m.b.: 
Ich hab mal den Namen des Aussenborders editiert um niemanden zu einer Straftat zu ermuntern. 
Zwar ist die Beschreibung eines solchen Vorganges nicht selber strafbar, aber man muss ja niemanden dazu ermuntern.
Ich hoffe Du verstehst das.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. März 2004)

Ist sowieso ne gaaaanz heiße Diskussion. Die drei "führerscheinfreien" PS machen ja richtige Powerpackete aus den Motoren.  Kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Erinnert mich an unseren pubertierende Dorfjugend mit den Rollern....
Ist auch kein Geheimnis - kennt jede Wasserschutzpolizei. Diese Art von "Neuerungen" laufen jede Woche über den Schreibtisch. Was aber ganz sicher ist: Wenn einer dieser "besonderen" Motoren an irgendeinem Unfall oder anderem Havariegeschehen beteiligt sind, werden diese dem Gutachter vorgeführt. Dann wirds richtig teuer.
Fazit: Wer als Bootsangler auf die Dauer ernst genommen werden will, macht den
Bootsführerschein und verzichtet auf so einen Quatsch.


----------



## Trollingfischer (15. März 2004)

Hallo C.K. und Thomas ,

ich finde das schon ein wenig albern wie hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird.Rudi wird das sowieso für sich entscheiden und für die anderen die in Ländern ohne Führerscheinpflicht ( die meisten) fahren wäre das informativ. Das wir uns recht verstehen ich habe FS Binnen und See plus Funkzeugnis gemacht aber trotzdem geht  es in meinen Augen nur ums Geld ! Denn auch in Deutschland gibt es Gebiete wo man Hausboote ohne FS chartern kann.
Also sollte man die Member nicht so heftig verurteilen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2004)

Hallo Trollingfischer:
Uns gings klar nicht drum, jemand zu verurteilen (falls das falsch verstanden wurde, sollte dies hier die Klarstellung sein)!!

Wir sehen uns aber auch in einer gewissen Verantwortung und haben daher nur den Namen des Aussenborders editiert.
Wenns trotzdem jemand wissen will, bleibt immer noch Mail/PN.
Den Rest hat Rudi selber geändert.

Ich persönlich finde aber schon, dass man bei solchen Geschichten auch auf die Risiken (Führerscheinpflicht, Versicherung, Garantie) hinweisen sollte.

Und selbstverständlich kann und soll Rudi das selber entscheiden wie er das handhabt - ob er frisiert oder nicht.

Und Fakt ist auch: Wer ohne Führerschein einen solchen aufgemachten Motor fährt, hanbdelt klar rechtswidrig.

Wenn jemand anders das alles liest und sich keine Gedanken um Führerschein etc. macht und trotzdem seinen Motor frisiert, wäre dass in meinen Augen nicht so toll.

Deswegen wurde das Ganze ja unter den Mods diskutiert  und auch wieder freigeschaltet - mit den entsprechenden Hinweisen.

Und das sehe ich persönlich nicht als "mit Kanonen auf Spazen schiessen".

Hoffe das jetzt allgemein verständlich erklärt zu haben.


----------



## Nordlicht (15. März 2004)

ich denke es sollte bei booten enweder allgemein ein schein pflicht sein oder es sollte sich nach der  geschwindigkeit richten.
es macht doch keinen sinn wenn ich mit meinen 10ps und ca. 7kn geschwindighkeit nen schein brauche und neben mir einer mit nem schlauchboot oderleihboot und nem 5ps "zwirnwickler" vorbei donnert aber nicht mal ne ahnung hat auf welcher seite er fahren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2004)

Ledier werden wir Angler wohl nix an der (noch wahrscheinlich an anderen) Gesetzeslage ändern können, deswegen fanden wir es aber umso wichtiger darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. März 2004)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

ich bin nicht nur leidenschaftlicher Angler, sondern auch ein "Segler". Was man immer Sommer auf der Ostsee erlebt grenzt manchmal nicht nur an "versteckte Kamera", sondern leider auch sehr oft an unverantwortlichem gerfährlichen Manövern. Es ist doch so, ob ich ein Auto fahre mit 50 oder 250 PS - die Verkehrsregeln muss ich kennen!
Es gibt beim Wassersport viele Regeln, die ich nicht ungeachtet lassen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Teilnehmer, die ein Boot fahren, auch den Schein haben!
Gerade wir, die Angler, stehen fast immer im Focus, wenn es um "Seemanschaft" geht. Sei es, dass Angler in der "Fahrrinne" ankern oder Fangplätze minutenlang auf Kanal 16 durchgeben.
Ich denke, wer sich ein Boot leisten kann, der kann auch EUR 200,- für einen Schein berappen.

Euch - bootsmann HH


----------



## GerdK (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bootsmann HH _
> *Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich bin nicht nur leidenschaftlicher Angler, sondern auch ein "Segler". Was man immer Sommer auf der Ostsee erlebt grenzt manchmal nicht nur an "versteckte Kamera", sondern leider auch sehr oft an unverantwortlichem gerfährlichen Manövern. Es ist doch so, ob ich ein Auto fahre mit 50 oder 250 PS - die Verkehrsregeln muss ich kennen!
> ...



JAAAAA, noch mehr Erlaubnisscheine und Zettelchen, wir sind hier ja schliesslich in DEUTSCHLAND!!!!! Da muss ja alles mit rechten Dingen zugehen. Da kann ja nicht jeder einfach so...

Ist Dir eigentlich klar, dass man mit Deiner Argumentation auch eine Führerscheinpflicht für Fußgänger und Radfahrer fordern könnte??! Lustig, oder?  

Grüße,
Gerd


----------



## petipet (15. März 2004)

@Bootsmann HH,

sehe ich genauso. Es bleibt ja nicht beim Boot. Kompass, Rettungsweste/ten, Anker, Bekleidung usw. schaukeln doch die Kosten hoch. Von Traileranschaffungs- oder Liegeplatzkosten ganz zu schweigen. Ist für mich gequierlte Bärenscheisse, wenn "Mann" dann die Kosten für den Schein durch solche "Tuningmassnahmen" ausbremsen will. Über die Scheinpflicht kann man ja denken wie man will, aber sie ist nun mal Fakt. Stellt sich noch die Frage, ob solche "Tuner"  sich ernsthaft  über "Seemannschaft und Schiffsführer" Gedanken machen.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Trollingfischer (15. März 2004)

Moin GerdK ,

.......ohne Worte !!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. März 2004)

Moin "Gerd K",

verstehe Dich nicht ganz - ich möchte dieses Thema aber nicht "ausufern" lassen. Es gibt Regeln für Fußgänger und Radfahrer. Wenn Du "besoffen" mit dem Fahrrad einen Unfall verursachst, bist Du Deinen "Lappen" los - wer hat, auch den Bootsführerschein.
Du kannst gern machen was Du möchtest. Ich zahle jeden Monat an die DGzRS! Mir ist es wichtig, dass "jeder", der in Not gerät, Hilfe bekommt! Es ist nur so, wenn sich die Leute auf dem Wasser an die Regeln halten, die man bei der Prüfung respektive Vorbereitung zur Prüfung, vermittelt bekommt, müssen die Jung's von der DGzRS sicherlich weniger raus.
Ich wünsche Dir "immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel"

bootsmann HH


----------



## georg.m.b. (15. März 2004)

Jo, jo ... 
wollte hier nicht zu "kriminellen Machenschaften" anregen, klar is´ man braucht für ´nen Motor über 5 PS ´nen Schein (hab´auch einen). Die Meldung war eher angedacht an denjenigen, der natürlich im Besitz einer Erlaubnis, sich  ´nen 8PS Motor zulegen will. Hierbei bietet sich nun mal die Gelegenheit, wie oben "gepostet" sich einen 5PS Motor zuzulegen, diesen dann nachträglich( von der Werkstatt ohne Garatieverlust "aufzubohren", oder gleich mitbestellen) und eben 250.- Eus zu sparen, wurde so auch ´nem Kumpel von mir hier in HH angeboten. Es gibt übrigens von fast jedem Hersteller Modellvarianten mit gleichem Hubraum aber unterschiedlichen Leistungsstufen, die sich lediglich durch benanntes "Scheibchen" am Ansaugkrümmer voneinander unterscheiden. 
Zu SeeMannschaft und Sicherheit: Sind den Dänen oder Schweden bzw. Deutsche
ohne Schein, die in deren Hoheitsgewässern mit einem Boot jenseits der 5PS unterwegs sind die schlechteren "Seemänner"? 
Ich glaub´hier is´halt mal wieder deutsche Reglementierungswut zu Gange.
Grüsse aus HH - Georg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2004)

Hallo georg, hat Dir auch niemand unterstellt dass Du zu "kriminiellen" Machenschaften aufrufst!

Mit der "Reglementierungswut" deutscher Behörden müssen wir aber leider alle leben.

Daher auch der Hinweis auf evtl. Folgen.

Und wers genau wissen will, kann Dir ja ne PN oder ne MAil schicken. die Infos sind ja nicht "verloren".


----------



## diddi (16. März 2004)

Hallo an alle....
ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass jeder, der mit Boot an Nord und Ostsee angelt bzw fährt, auch einen  Sportbootführerschein haben sollte-- und damit auch grundlegende Kenntnisse !!
Egal, welche PS Zahl !
Der Erwerb dieser Kenntnisse und die Prüfung dienen nicht dazu, Euch die Kohle aus den Taschen zu ziehen sondern Euch die Risiken und das richtige Verhalten in vielen Situationen zu erörtern. Selbstverständlich auch die Navigation und Verkehrsvorschriften !
Ohen jemanden nahe treten zu wollen--- Ich finde es einfach unverantwortlich, ohne den Schein und mit untermotorisierten Booten rauszufahren !! Es geht nicht nur um die Gaudi, sondern in erster Linie um Eure Sicherheit !!!
Zu den Erwerbskosten dieses Scheines wäre zu erwähnen, dass die Höhe angemessen ist, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Geld manche teilweise in die Angelausrüstung steckten. Da meckert komischer weise fast niemand !#d 
Viele Grüße, Diddi.


----------



## detlefb (16. März 2004)

@ diddi,

diese Überzeugung habe ich nicht. In einigen Nachbarländern gibt offentsichtlich andere gut funktionierende Regelungen.
Nicht nur zum Bootfahren auch zum Angeln. Ich warte auf den Tag wo wie in Deutschland einen Schein brauchen, um Federball zu spielen...... und mal sehen wie lange oder besser kurz wir auf  den Hundführerschein warten müssen


Gruß Detlef


----------



## Palerado (16. März 2004)

Meine Meinung ist auch, dass man keine SCheinpflicht einführen sollte.
Warum soll man denn für jedes Freizeitvergnügen Einen SChein machen müssen? Jeder normale Mensch kann sich vorstellen welche Risiken die Bootsfahrt mit sich bringt und er kann sich auch entsprechend informieren.
Wenn er dies nicht tut dann muss man halt hoffen das nichts passiert.

Um auf einer Kirmes an einem Gummiseil in die Tiefe zu springen brauche ich auch keinen Schein und ungefährlich finde ich das auchnicht gerade.


----------



## Franky (16. März 2004)

Moin Pal,

sicher brauchst Du keinen Schein um von einem Kran angeseilt runterzuhüpfen... 
Es geht in erster Linie darum, dass man nicht nur sich selber schützt, sondern durch sein Verhalten vor allem ANDERE nicht gefährdet!!! Und dieses Verhalten wird einem da anhand von Regeln und Vorschriften beigebogen, anschließend abgefragt und durch die Aushändigung von einem Stück Papier bescheinigt.
Das ist kein allerdings auch kein Freibrief und nur weil man das Ding hat, kann man noch lange nicht Bootfahren - man darf es! Bis man es kann, dauert es lange...


----------



## diddi (17. März 2004)

Hallo an alle !!!
Es geht mir nicht um den Schein als solches, sondern um den Erwerb der Kenntnisse, die von einem erfahrenen " Fachmann" vermittelt werden !
Der Küsten bzw. Hochsee Bereich ist aber auch kein kleiner Stausee !!! 
Schließlich gibt es auch einige Abschnitte an Nord und Ostsee, die stark befahren werden. Da sollte man sich schon auskennen bzw. die Regeln beachten !!
Wetterumschwünge bzw. Notsituationen wirken sich hier anders aus als in irgend einem Binnengewässer !!
Natürlich ist nicht der Erwerber des Sportbohtführerscheines gleich der perfekte Skipper, der alles Meistert, aber zu mindest ist Grundwissen vorhanden, welches er mit seinen weiteren, eigenen Erfahrungen kombinieren und aufbauen kann.
Führerscheinneulinge beim PKW müssen sich auch erst mal in der Fahrpraxis eine lange Zeit behaupten und Erfahrungen sammeln.
Aber zumindest kennt er die Verkehrszeichen und hat das notwendige Wissen zum führen eines PKW`s.
Viele Grüße, Dirk.


:z :z


----------



## diddi (17. März 2004)

Hallöchen,...
der Rechtschreibfehler in dem Wort Sportbo(H) ot  ist ein Tippfehler !!!! Vielleicht gibt es ja auch balt einen Erwerbsschein für den Rechtschreibebereich---- dann sehe ich aber alt aus ....
Tschuldigung !!!!!! #q


----------



## Danfreak (17. März 2004)

Vielleicht ist das auch mal interessant zu lesen.

http://www.deutschland-tourismus.de/d/wasserwandern_praktische_informationen_22441.html

Habe als Scheininhaber auch dagegen gewettert, scheint aber zu funktionieren.


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2004)

Nun gut. ICh gebe zu, dass es einen Sinn gibt diesen Schein zu verlangen. Allerdings bin ich immer noch der MEinung, dass dies für die 5PS Botte wirklich nicht sein muss, denn viel mehr als damit ein paar Meter vor der Küste rumdümpeln kann man damit wohl eh nicht machen.

Ich fand das Rumkurven im Fehmarnsund jedenfalls witzig und kaum ein Urlauber wird den Schein machen nur um einmal im Jahr auf dem Wasser zu sein.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt dass wir nichts gefangen haben??#d 
Aber egal. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wieder die Gelegenheit zu haben einen dieser Minikutter zu mieten.

Aber wie gesagt. Für Boote mit denen man auch mal weiter raus fahren kann soll es auf jeden Fall mit dem SChein so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## georg.m.b. (17. März 2004)

Moin, moin,
hätte nicht gedacht, daß sich so viele Boardies über dieses Thema derart echaufieren...
 ´Ne kleine Anekdote zur Scheinpflicht: Meinem Cousin (ein Schwede) wurde letztes Jahr zunächst die Charterung einer Segelyacht in Deutschland verweigert, da er nicht im Besitz der entsprechenden (deutschen) Scheine ist! Witzigerweise hat dieser Mann aber das Patent A.G. (Auf großer Fahrt) welches weltweit anerkannt ist, im Berufsalltag steuert er Containerriesen von Pontius zu Pillatus rund um die Welt.
Nach Einigem Hick Hack, Befragen der dafür zuständigen Stellen, Faxen, E-Mails, etc. konnte er dann doch ein Boot chartern!

-Nun was ganz anderes, ich benutze einen Mac (G5 mit DSL) um mich auf Anglerboard.de
kundig zu machen. Mal werde ich als Mitglied erkannt, sobald ich die Seite aufrufe, ein anderes mal muß ich mehrere Male auf "Board" klicken um erkannt zu werden, und letztens scheiterte auch der Login bei der Option "Antworten" - hat jemand Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, am Mac?


----------



## Albatros (17. März 2004)

Moin georg#h

wegen Deinem Problem, schick doch einfach mal ne Mail an Dok oder warte bis Franky hier wieder reinschaut, die können Dir bestimmt helfen

Ich arbeite nun seit 1992 in der Bootsbranche (Verkauf) und mir ist schon so oft was zu Ohren gekommmen, daß ich 100%ig hinter der Führerscheinpflicht stehe. Es ist einfach schon zu viel passiert! Alleine die Navigation und das ganze Wissenswerte ist ein Führerschein alle Male wert. Wenns nach mir gehen würde, würde ich bei motorisiertem Fahren für Ost- und Nordsee gleich einen Schein einführen. Nun seit mir aber büdde nicht böse, ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Liegt wohl am Mac, Leute mit nem Mac oder solche die über AOL kommen, haben immer wieder mal Probleme.


----------



## Tim (18. März 2004)

Ich finde unter 5PS kein Schein und darüber Scheinpflicht ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es in Dänemark oder Norwegen relativ mehr Unfälle gibt weil  dort mehr ohne Schein gefahren wird. 

Andererseits müsste man mit Booten unter 5PS eher einen Schein machen, weils ja gefährlicher ist. Diese Vorschrift bewirkt doch, dass viele, die Bootsangeln wollen, sich auf 5PS beschränken und keinen Schien machen. Dann besser meinetwegen bis 15PS ohne Schein. 

Nebenbei verstehe ich nicht, warum ein 5PS-Boot so unsicher sein soll (im Vergleich zu grösseren, stärkeren Booten ja auch ist), während andere Leute in Schwimmreifen mit Flossen auf der Ostsee dümpeln (was mich zugegebenermassen auch mal reizen würde).

Unterm Strich macht ein Schein schon Sinn, allerdings ist die bestehende 5ps Regelung absoluter Nonsens und bewirkt eher eine grössere Gefährdung als alles andere.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. März 2004)

Servus. 
Also bei uns in Österreich ist es ähnlich gregelt. Bis 6ps ohne Schein über 6PS Scheinpflicht. Ob das gut ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Einzig mit nem 6ps Schnauferl kann man ich spreche von der Donau im Schleusenbereich schon mal in schwierigkeiten kommen bei höherem Wasserstand. Viele können sich nicht vorstellen welche Kraft Wasser entwickeln kann. Selber hab ich das Problem nicht da ich den Schein habe. Ich darf Boote bis  15m und 500PS pro Maschine fahren, habe extra die Motorwärterprüfung und zusätzlich noch den Schein fürunsere Seen machen müßen. Hat vo ca 10 Jahren 10.000.- damals noch Schillinge gekostet.


----------



## schroe (18. März 2004)

Moin Rudi,
habe gerade deinen Beitrag zum Motortuning gelesen.

Jetzt hat dich die Boardpolizei endlich gestellt. Deine kriminellen Machenschaften und dein verderbliches Tun mußten ja mal auffliegen. 
 
 Gut, dass es die Boardsheriff´s nicht bis zur vollkommenen Staatsboardiegefährdung einreißen lassen.

Derzeit wird an der Errichtung einer virtuellen AB Arrestzelle gearbeitet, das Höchststrafmaß noch diskutiert. 
Gerüchte deuten darauf hin, dass der Täterrechner stranguliert und dessen Internetbrowser "aufgehängt" werden soll.

Oh Rudi, wo soll das noch hinführen? Als ich dich persönlich kennenlernte, warst du einer der nettesten, aufrichtigsten und umgänglichsten Boardbürger, ein ehrlicher Kumpeltyp eben.

Und jetzt?

Nun, da sich die Züge deines Antlitzes in das Gesicht des Fragwürdigen verzerren, erkenne ich dein wahres, von hohem kriminellen Potential zerfurchtes Sein.
Nein Rudi, so nicht.

Tue also Buße, schreibe tausend Beiträge oder mehr, forciere eine Nominierung zum Boardferkel, applaudiere die Verhältnismäßigkeit der angewendeten verbalen Maßregelungen zum Erhalt des Board- und Angleransehens, verwende viele "Supergrinser".

Dein Weg ist noch nicht bestimmt, auch du wirst Rehabilitation erfahren.

Rudi, ....... Rudi, ........ ick schäm mir für dir.#d

Mildernd wirkt sich natürlich aus, dass du Inhaber eines Bootsführerscheins bist, :q somit die Pistoleros ihre Colts zurück ins Holster stecken können.:m

Hattest du eigentlich erwähnt, dass dir die Versicherungsbranche nicht ganz fremd ist, dir die Haftungsausschlußklauseln auch schon mal durch die Hände gegangen sind?:q


----------



## Rudi (18. März 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Leider ist aus diesem Thread ja eine Führerschein ja/nein Diskussion geworden. Dieses war aber nicht meine Frage, aber egal. Was mich leider stört, das Postings  durch Mods editiert werden und man mit einer Frage in eine kriminelle Ecke gestellt wird. Wenn das so ist, dann müssten alle Messer-Threads im Board editiert, besser noch gelöscht werden.
Genauso werden im Videoforum Hinweise zum Kopieren von DVD´s gegeben. Ich gehe fest davon aus, das es sich um die 0,1 Promille DVD´s handelt, die ohne Kopierschutz versehen sind.
Leider wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Ich hatte auch nicht geschrieben, ob ich einen Führerschein habe oder nicht. Es wird sofort davon ausgegangen 5PS Motor= kein FS.
Aber ich will das nicht künstlich weiter hoch stilisieren.

Rudi.


----------



## Mirco (25. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo,

kaum zu glauben was ich hier gelesen habe.

Spätestens nach der 5. Antwort vielen mir einige Zitate meines alten Lehrers ein, womit er immer uns arme Schüler ärgerte. An diesen möchte ich Euch gern teil haben lassen.

1.) „Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil“
2.) „Lesen = Lösen“
3.) „Erst denken, dann antworten“
Einige Schüler wurden sogar angehalten nicht nur zu denken sondern sogar nachzudenken


Häufig werden die Boardies – insbesondere von den Mods- ermahnt beim Thema zu bleiben. Ferner sollten neue Themen aufgemacht werden, wenn die entstehenden Diskussionen von der Frage abweichen.

Hier hab ich von ca. 30 Postings nur zwei qualifizierte Antworten auf Rudis Frage gefunden und die vom selben Member. (Dem Kreativposting von Schroe zolle ich meinen Respekt)

Wenn jemand über Führerscheinpflichten diskutieren will, dann soll er ein extra Thema aufmachen. So einfach ist das.

Weiterhin ist es wirklich sehr interessant zu welchen Transferleistugen einige Boardies fähig sind. Es werden Zusammenhänge zwischen einer rein technischen Frage und kriminellen Handlungen oder Verhalten von Dorfjugenden geknüpft, wahnsinns Leistungen.

Ja sogar zum mehrfachen Kopfschütteln animierte diese rein technische Frage.

Anmerkungen wie „...wenns trotzdem jemand wissen will, bleibt immer noch Mail/PN“

Warum das denn ???

Warum darf man im Board keine Anleitung für ein Motortuning schreiben ???

Da is grundsätzlich NIX illegales dran.

Wenn jemand einen gebrauchten Motor, bei dem ja durchaus die Gewährlestungspflicht des Hersteller abgelaufen sein kann, tunen möchte, warum denn nicht???

Sicherlich ist ein SACHLICHER Hinweis zur Führerscheinscheinpflicht ab 5 PS ein wertvoller Beitrag, auch wenn dies nicht das Thema war.

ABER hier kamen unsachliche Beiträge und beleidigende Kommentare rüber, einfach zum  :v 

Meiner Ansicht nach wurden hier offensichtlich - von vorn herein - kriminelle Machenschaften unterstellt.

„Führerscheinfreie PS“ etc..

Keiner hat gefragt ob Rudi einen Führerschein hat.
Dieses Thema war ein abschreckendes Beispiel sondergleichen.

Sicherlich hat mein Beitrag auch nicht im Entferntesten etwas mit Rudis Frage zu tun, aber das Thema war eh schon komplett zerrissen. Da kann ich mit meiner Meinung keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten.

Und ich mußte meine Meinung mal loswerden.


Wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, dann beleibt ja noch die PN/MAIL  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*



> Warum darf man im Board keine Anleitung für ein Motortuning schreiben ???



ein 17 jähriger liest das, tunet ein Boot, baut mit dem getunten Boot Sch*** und sagt danach das hab ich im Anglerboard gelesen wie das geht..... wär toll oder?


----------



## Mirco (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo Franz,

Dein Verantwortungsbewußtsein und das vieler anderer Member in allen Ehren, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es nicht unsrer primäres Ziel die Jugend vor Fehltritten zu bewahren.

Um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben:

Ein 17 jähriger, der Zugang zum Internet hat findet dort ganz andere gefährliche Informationen, sodenn er diesse dort gezielt sucht. In der Konsequenz sollten wir dann doch das Internet gleich verbieten, um die gefährdete Jugend nicht zu Straftaten zu animieren?

Nein, natürlich nicht!

Im Übrigen darf man unsere Jugend nicht bis zur Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres in Watte packen. Die müssen ein eigenständiges Verantwortungsbewußtsein entwickeln. Getreu dem Motto: 

"Aus Fehlern lernt man" & "Aus Schaden wird man klug"

Wenn Teenager mit 18 wählen und autofahren dürfen - letzteres kann sich auch zu einer "Waffe" entpuppen - kann es nicht angehen, daß sie mit 17,5 noch gar kein Verantwortungsbewußtsein entwickelt haben. Über Nacht kommt das nicht.

So nun darf ich mich noch für meine Abschweifungen entschuldigen. Denn dieses Posting hat wirklich nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Wer Lust hat mit mir über Verantwortungsbewußtsein von Jugendlichen zu diskutieren, schreibt mir eine PN. Dann öffne ich einen neuen thread im "Laberforum".


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo Mirco,
du überholst dich hier gerade selbst. Was Franz hier einwendet, trifft den Nagel auf den
Kopf. Ich kann ihm da nur zustimmen. In diesem Thread wurde - leichtsinnigerweise -
eben über Manipulationen von 5 nach 8 PS gesprochen - nicht von 20 nach 30. FS hin oder her. 
Es ist nun ein mal in einem Internetboard so, das eigentlich jeder hineinschreiben kann, was er will. Wirklich verhindern kann man es nicht. Es geht aber auch darum, welche
Funktion wir uns selbst geben. Hier lesen in vielen Themen Angler mit, die sich genau mit diesem Thema das erste mal befassen und Rat suchen. Wenn dann Hinweise kommen, die zumindest fragwürdig sind, und deren Beispiele gibt es viele ( Seetüchtigkeit gewisser Schwimm- bzw. Badehilfen, catch&release, fragwürdige Fangmethoden, Ausfahrten bei Wind aufs Meer, Schmuggeln von Alkohol und Tabak ).
Ich halte es schon für wichtig, dann diese Probleme anzusprechen. Viele Dinge mögen für den alten Hasen machbar und verantwortbar sein. Das dann aber den Anfängern als
gangbaren Weg aufzuzeigen ist sicher nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei.

Und um nun noch einmal auf diesen Thread zurückzukommen: Niemand hier im Board kennt alle Boardies persönlich und erst recht nicht deren Qualifikationen ( Auto, Boots- oder Pilotenschein). Wenn es dann zu Fehlinterpretationen (5 auf 8 PS !!! ) kommt, ist
auch derjenige etwas mit verantwortlich, der diese Infos nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Ich kann für die Mods (alle!) nur sagen, dass immer versucht wird, alles in vernünftiger Weise zu regeln. 
So auch in diesem Fall.
Damit muss nicht jeder im Einzelfall einverstanden sein.


> Niemand hier im Board kennt alle Boardies


Und genau aus diesem Grunde sind wir eben vorsichtig.

Es kommt auch immer wieder der Vorwurf, es würde bei verschiedenen Postings/Themen da mit zweierlei Mass gemessen. 

Auch die Mods können nicht alles mitkriegen und/oder immer alles gleich auch zu 100% richtig bewerten.

Es steht aber jedem Member frei, per Mail den Mod bei fraglichen Posts in dessen Forum zu kontaktieren un ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen. 

Dann wird das in der Modrunde diskutiert und Entscheidung getroffen, die dann auch für alle gültig ist.

In einem Forum mit ca. 700 neuen Beiträgen am Tag kann man weder alles mitkriegen, noch immer alles richtig machen - weder die Member noch die Mods (die ja letztlich auch nur Member sind, die ihre Freizeit für das Board zur Verfügung stellen).

Es geht den Mods nie darum, irgendwelchen einzelnen Leute zu bevormunden, aber im Interesse des Boards insgesamt muss es eben bei jetzt über 4300 Membern und so vielen Postings eine Leitlinie geben. 

Und die versuchen die Mods vernünftig um zu setzen.

Nochmal: Mit den Entscheidungen muss nicht jeder immer einverstanden sein, aber dieses System hat sich jetzt auch in fast 4 Jahren bewährt, sonst wäre das Anglerboard nicht so gross geworden.


----------



## AndreL (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe diesen wie ich finde doch recht aussergewöhnlichen Tread schon einige zeit beobachtet, und ich muß sagen ich bin ohne jetzt meckern zu wollen "etwas" überrascht.
Die Zensur der Beiträge werden schon ihren Sinn haben (gewertet an der Sicht der "Problematik" bezugnehmend auf das empfinden der Mods). 
Allerdings vermute ich mal das JEDER der hier die Tuningabsicht (sicher mit den allerbesten und ehrenhaftesten Absichten #6 ) verteufelt irgendwie vergessen hat das JEDER aber auch wirklich JEDER sich sowieso einen Motor mit beliebig vielen PS kaufen kann   ! Nun werden sicher wieder einige sagen "Ja, aber da steht ja nicht 5 drauf" Richtig, aber als Beispiel, auf den 2 Zilindermodellen von Jamaha steht beim 6 und 8 PS Motor auch nicht eine 5 ABER BEIDE SIND MIT 5 PS AN DER SCHRAUBE ZU BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Desweiteren ist eine aufzuklebende 5 "einfacher und preiswerter als ein werksmäßiger Umrüstsatz.
Und das Thema mit den Minderjährigen (lieber Franz16), ich kenne zwar nicht die Rechtslage ob auch unter 18 Jährige Bootsmotoren erwerben dürfen, aber ich weiß das es in der Praxis kein problem darstellt. 
Abschließend zum unsachlichen Teil, ich begreife einfach nicht warum ein Thema das vom Grundsatz völlig LEGAL ist durch Kritik derart entstellt wird, während klar ILLEGALE Themen wie z.B. das zurücksetzen von gefangenen maßigen nicht geschützten Fischen hier offen über Monate diskutiert wird.  

So nun noch einmal zum Thema, das umrüsten eines kleinen Aussenboarders ist nur bedingt empfehlenswert, weil, die Umrüstsätze sehr teuer sind und die Altteile nur dann gegengerechnet werden wenn sie unbenutzt sind!
Soll heißen bei einigen NEUEN Motoren rechnet sich diese Prozedur, (die GARANTIE bleibt übrigens bei umbau durch einen FACHHÄNDLER VOLL ERHALTEN) bei Gebrauchten definitiv NICHT weil zu TEUER.
Sollte doch intresse bestehen, ich kenne mehrere Fachhändler/Werksvertretungen die den Umbau machen.


----------



## schroe (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

@Thomas,
über die Fehlbarkeit des Menschen an sich, denke ich, braucht nicht diskutiert werden. Schon klar und immer verzeihbar.
Wenn sich aber ein Member mit Funktion im Board, zur spekulativen Unterstellung von kriminellen Machenschaften hinreißen lässt, dann sollte er bei aller systemimmanenten, menschlichen Fehlbarkeit, entweder den "Mist" löschen oder sich zu einem zünftigen "Entschuldigung" nicht zu schade sein.

Man wird sicherlich auch nie alle Member kennenlernen können, ist auch verzeihlich. Gerade deshalb aber verbieten sich solche Vorverurteilungen.

Das es nun ein Mod. ist, ist mir nicht wichtig. Jeder Member mit Anstand würde so handeln.

@Franz,
soll ich jetzt jeden Tip zur Steigerung der Fangaussichten mit dem Hinweis "Inhalt nur für Inhaber eines gültigen Fischereischeins" versehen? Der Schwarzangler profitiert auch (Das würde sich dann so lesen: "Hallo Männers, plane eine Tour zum Rügener Bodden, kann mir einer Empfehlungen bezüglich der Köderfarbe geben?" Antwort:"Für den Bodden brauchste einen Angelschein und Schwarzanglern gebe ich grundsätzlich keine Empfehlungen." Liest sich lustig, nicht?).
Im Autoforum müßte die ein oder andere Auskunft erst weitergegeben werden dürfen, wenn eine Kopie eines gültigen Führerscheins vorliegt.
Hast du hier im Board schon Messertips gelesen? (ich erinnere mich an einen Hinweis von Havkat auf das geltende Waffengesetz. Damit war die Sache vorbildlich geklärt und gut)

Verantwortungsbewußtsein wird man auch hier nicht restriktiv erzwingen können und liegt letztendlich immer beim Individuum. Das hat Mirco ja schon aufgeführt.

Hinweise auf eine Gesetzeslage sind wertvoll, die präventive Aburteilung nicht besonders konstruktiv und sollte von eben diesen Mods. unterbunden werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo Schroe, ich entschuldige mich gerne hier nochmal, weise aber auf mein Posting am Anfang dieses Threads hin, wo ich eigentlich dachte alles klargestellt zu haben.

Zitate daraus:


> Hallo Trollingfischer:
> Uns gings klar nicht drum, jemand zu verurteilen (falls das falsch verstanden wurde, sollte dies hier die Klarstellung sein)!!





> Wir sehen uns aber auch in einer gewissen Verantwortung und haben daher nur den Namen des Aussenborders editiert.



Im darauf folgenden Post von mir:


> Hallo georg, hat Dir auch niemand unterstellt dass Du zu "kriminiellen" Machenschaften aufrufst!



Ich hoffe dass jetzt wirklich für jeden klar ist, dass es nicht um die Verunglimpfung einer Person/Members ging.

Auch CK hat in seinem Post extra den Plural benutzt und niemanden direkt angesprochen.
Dies bitte ich doch zu beachten, dann dürft Ihr aber gerne weiterdiskutieren (das ist nicht zynisch gemeint oder so, bevor jetzt einer auf die Idee kommen kann/will!!)


----------



## Trollingfischer (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo Thomas ,

ich finde es schon lächerlich wie ihr hier euch versucht aus der Verantwortung zu reden ! Es ist doch Fakt das C.K. auf den Bericht von Rudi geantwortet hat also wen soll er gemeint haben . Fakt ist auch das Rudi den Bericht nicht freiwillig geändert hat .Ich denke auch das eine Entschuldigung von C.K. angebracht wäre damit wir nun dieses Thema abschliessen können.Denn leider können wir ja uns um das eigentliche Thema nicht austauschen .
Gruß


----------



## gofishing (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Moin,

wer Jugendliche vor Zweckentfremdungen abhalten will, sollte alle Treads mit Bellybootausflügen auf der Ostsee löschen.
Auf jedem Karton steht, frei übersetzt "Garantiert nicht für die Ostsee geeignet".
Ich persönlich habe nicht gegen einen Umbau auf mehr PS.
Tuning ist eine "scharfe" Nockenwelle oder eine Lachgasanlage.
Auch nicht gegen Bellyboot auf der Ostsee.
Man sollte aber mit gleichen Maß an die Sache gehen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## FrankHB (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Man kann über Alles in Ruhe und sachlich diskutieren, aber jemand als kriminell zu bezeichnen , das geht für mich zu weit.
Aber gebe jemandem einen Posten und man wird sehen, wie der Hering zum Haifisch wird.
Auch Mod´s können über das Ziel hinaus schiessen.
Aber dann soll man auch den Mut haben, sich zu entschuldigen.

Ich war selber Moderator in einem Motorradforum und weiss, wieviel Arbeit Mod´s leisten müssen.
Wir fahren die schnellste Maschine, die man in Deutschland kaufen kann.
Die Hersteller haben sich eine Beschränkung auferlegt, das Motorrad auf 300 KM´h  zu begrenzen.
Es wurde aber oft diskutiert über ein elektronisches Bauteil, was diese Begrenzung aufhebt, sodass die Maschine über 300 KM´h läuft.
Alle waren sich bei der Umrüstung im Klaren, welche Folgen das haben kann.
Aber wir haben nie demjenigen, der es gemacht hat, kriminelle Machenschaften unterstellt.

Gruß Frank HB

DER MORGEN GANZ LEGAL SEIN BOOT ZU WASSER LÄSST.


----------



## Macker (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Ich Verstehe Nicht Warum ihr die Sischerheit eines Bootes immwr am Motor Festmacht.
Ich glaube das hängt mehr an der Schale und am Kaptain.


----------



## schroe (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

@Thomas,
mein Posting sprach zwar dich an, der Inhalt bezog sich aber auf C.K.´s Mißgriff.
Du hast die "Verhältnisse" ja wieder "geradegerückt".


----------



## Rudi (26. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Hallo,

muss doch auch nochmal, obwohl ich es nicht wollte was dazu schreiben. Hier im Board wird leider mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Ich habe dem Mod dieses Forums geschrieben das ich den Beitrag von C.K. schlicht weg für eine Frechheit halte.
Es handelt sich doch um eine Verunglimpfung aller erster Güte, dieses wurde von MS  im ignoriert. Da kann ich leider nur sagen, da hackt eine Krähe der anderen usw. ...

Rudi.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. März 2004)

*AW: Umrüstsatz von 5 auf 8 PS*

Ach Rudi, was soll ich denn noch sagen oder schreiben. Ist eh alles überflüssig was man sagt. Ich hatte versucht dir zu erklären warum und wieso ich ich dein poasting kurzzeitig verschoben hatte. Mehr schreibe ich hier nicht mehr, schließe dieses Thema, und hoffe das nicht gleich ein neues aufgemacht wird. Bitte lasst es nun einfach gut sein, jeder hatte seine Meinung gesagt und einige sogar mehrfach. Das sollte reichen.


----------

